# Molting too often



## Bernard (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello everyone
If you can recall my budgie was hand reared and developed separation anxiety even after he had fully weaned. It was horrible because he wouldn't stop screaming (flock calling us) even when we just went into another room. He wouldn't even let us watch a movie. He would come right in front of our faces to get all the attention. Anyway, I'm glad to say he is over it. Maybe it was the ignoring strategy or maybe he just grew out of it. Don't get me wrong we never neglected him. We just wouldn't respond to his flock calling. Just for your info he is a year and 5 months old.

He is very healthy,energetic and bilingual.

Only, he molts too often (every 2 months). I talked to my vet about it and he said it maybe because of the changeable weather in Turkey. He said he may mistake a rainy day for winter and a sunny day for summer. I know that Australia (their native land) is warm in the morning but cool or hot in the evening. But in Turkey the morning weather can change dramatically in a matter of hours. I also want you to know that he sleeps at dusk and wakes up at dawn. Basically I don't let him receive any artificial light.

My question is that is it possible that budgies are not suited to countries with changeable weather such as Turkey?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! I'm glad your Sheik's behaviour has improved so much since your last update. 
While the two main moults can be triggered by the changing seasons (Spring time and Fall), the reason for your Sheik to moult often has nothing to do with the country you are in. 
It's more a matter of how your Sheik's body functions. Some budgies will moult more often than others and they will slowly moult different sections of their bodies too, depending on the type of moult.
Then there are other aspects that can trigger a moult, such as a dietary change, home environment change or a stressful situation, for example.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Bernard! Welcome back  

I'm also glad to hear Sheik has adjusted and is no longer being obsessive and clingy. He sounds like he's doing wonderfully! 

I agree completely with aluz--some birds have several short moults weeks apart, and some have two or three big moults per year. It depends 

During his moults, eggfood and flax seeds can help him to regrow his feathers healthily


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I haven't had Mink long enough to see a pattern since she's only a year old. But with Twigs, his late friend Pix, and my parrots, some do molt lightly and more continually than others. Then again when you have 5 birds it seems like the feathers on the floor never end!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My two both molt fairly frequently, every other month or so, but they are easy molts. I just make sure they have a great diet all the time to help their little bodies out. Honestly, I think it's a bit better because the one time Sweetie had a huge real molt it took a lot out of him. 
I'm sure your budgie is fine if your avian vet isn't too worried about it


----------



## Bernard (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
It's good to know. 
I'm not worried anymore


----------

